# Most accurate/extensive cognitive functions test?



## The Dude

Similar Minds: Ne>Fi>Te=Ti>Se>Fe>Si>Ni (ENFP) 
Keys2 Cognition: Fi>Se>Te>Si>Ne=Ti>Ni>Fe (ISFP…ESFP and INFP next most likely) 
Celebrity Types: Se=Te>Fi>Fe>Ti=Si=Ne>Ni (ESFP) 
Quotev.com (link below): Se>Ne>Te>Fi>Ti=Ni>Si>Fe (ESFP) 
http://bit.ly/2CNguqU 

I didn’t take that Typology Central one again because it’s not that good. They continually use continually for the Fi choice. It just has a heavy N and T bias. Similar Minds makes Se way too shallow and Si really rigid. It takes S beyond the stereotypes. K2C is okay. Celebrity Types is okay. That Quotev.com test was pretty good. 

Se>Fi=Te>Ne>Ti>Si>Fe>Ni is how they average out…I agree with that.The Quotev.com test was "the best" IMO.


----------



## Ocean Helm

Ocean Helm said:


> There's very little consistency among these tests with regards to my results. Here's what I get on my most recent times taking them:
> 
> SimilarMinds - INTJ (Ni-Fi highest functions)
> Keys2Cognition - INFP (Te > Ne > Fi > Ti > Ni = INFP :crazy: )
> CelebrityTypes/IDR Labs - INxJ (Ni way above everything else)
> Typologycentral - INTJ (Ni-Ne highest functions)


With the above quote for reference, my quotev result (in the test linked to by The Dude) was a suggestion of NJ and function scores of:
Ni - 62
Fi - 58
Ne - 57
Ti - 51
Te - 37
Se - 37
Fe - 31
Si - 22

I'm surprised I got Ti so low because I generally related to what seemed like Ti questions, but maybe they were really Ni questions.

The test itself was unashamedly based on stereotypes, often times asking things which made no attempt to reference some sort of cognitive process.

It also seems like another one of those tests where Ni = J type, because I answered low on the organization/planning questions and then it suggests J type.


----------



## mp2

*Similar Minds:* Si > Ti > Ne = Fi > Ni > Te > Se = Fe (ISTJ)
*K2C:* Ne = Ti > Ni > Si > Te > Fi > Fe > Se (INTP)
*Celebrity Types:* Ni > Ti > Ne > Fe > Te > Si > Fi > Se (INXJ)
*Typology Central:* Si > Ne > Fe = Ni > Ti = Fi > Te > Se (ISFJ) 
*Quotev:* Ne > Ni > Fi > Ti > Fe > Te > Si > Se (NP) 

For me, it looks like Typology Central and Similar Minds are the most accurate(assuming I'm not wrong about my type :crazy. I didn't like how the questions were worded in the Celebrity Types test, it seems easier to interpret the questions in multiple ways that can change the outcome.


----------



## spaceynyc

Quotev results

Introverted Intuition (Ni)
68

Extroverted Feeling (Fe)
64

Extroverted Intuition (Ne)
53

Introverted Feeling (Fi)
53

Extroverted Thinking (Te)
40

Introverted Thinking (Ti)
24

Extroverted Sensing (Se)
23

Introverted Sensing (Si)
18

results make a lot of sense honestly, only surprised that Te was higher than Ti though


----------



## Ominously

what about this one? only three questions, but requires a good amount of thinking.

https://www.typeinmind.com/assessment/


----------



## Turi

This thread sucks.

I now don't care in the slightest for tests as I think they're straight up bullshit and most of them are basically a scam for money, really.

I think they're all inaccurate and if we could get ahold of the test creators we'd come to realise they don't know what they're talking about so why should we have any faith at all in the results.

Complete crap and the only upside is to keep track of patterns that emerge after taking numerous tests over time.

Each individual results tells you sweet fuck all.

An INTJ who's 51% I, N, T and J is basically also an ESFP.


* Tests suck.*


Oh, also, you can't possibly produce an accurate test result yourself due to unconscious bias.
Not only do tests sucks, they can't ever work.


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> SNIP


They have worked for some. I don't do so well with them, personally.


----------



## Turi

RGBCMYK said:


> They have worked for some. I don't do so well with them, personally.


They work for people who aren't critical and like to believe they're something special - don't get me wrong, there's a time and place for that and the positive effects of this are of course welcomed by a lot of people - not me, as I'm basically only concerned with the truth - but, I completely understand how they can 'work' for some.


----------



## Lunacik

Turi said:


> They work for people who aren't critical and like to believe they're something special - don't get me wrong, there's a time and place for that and the positive effects of this are of course welcomed by a lot of people - not me, as I'm basically only concerned with the truth - but, I completely understand how they can 'work' for some.


I typed my friend as definitely being ENFP before she took the 16 Personalities test. She typed as ENFP the very first time.
On the other hand, I've never gotten an INFJ result in my life and I've taken more than I can count and even one with a practitioner/official MBTI. I have a tendency to struggle with taking a general concept and knowing which facet of it to use because the questions aren't specific enough. It's kind of like...if someone asks me for a photo of a tree in 2D, I see it in 3D, walk around it, and go...which side do you want a photo of?


----------



## Lakigigar

I did two new tests.



















Typology Central: Ni = Ne = Fi > Fe > Si > Te > Ti > Se
Sakinorva: Ne > Fi > Ni > Si > Ti > Fe > Se = Te
Keys2Cognition: Si > Fi > Ni > Te > Fe > Ne > Ti > Se
Celebrity Types: Ni > Ne > Fe > Te > Fi > Si > Se > Ti
Similar Minds: Fi > Si > Ti = Te = Fe > Se > Ne > Ni
Quotev: Fi > Ne > Se > Fe > Ni > Te > Si > Ti

K2C scores quite bad for consistency since i've taken two tests in the last week, and the oldest one had: 
Fe > Si > Fi = Ni > Ne > Te > Se > Ti

LOL :kitteh: 

I also don't understand why my Ti always scores so bad. I really don't understand. I also have the idea that the tests themselves really don't understand what both Ne and Se is about, and also Fe seems to be very stereotypical. Ni, Se and Fe seems to vary a lot from test to test.


----------



## SirCanSir

Lakigigar said:


> I did two new tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typology Central: Ni = Ne = Fi > Fe > Si > Te > Ti > Se
> Sakinorva: Ne > Fi > Ni > Si > Ti > Fe > Se = Te
> Keys2Cognition: Si > Fi > Ni > Te > Fe > Ne > Ti > Se
> Celebrity Types: Ni > Ne > Fe > Te > Fi > Si > Se > Ti
> Similar Minds: Fi > Si > Ti = Te = Fe > Se > Ne > Ni
> Quotev: Fi > Ne > Se > Fe > Ni > Te > Si > Ti
> 
> K2C scores quite bad for consistency since i've taken two tests in the last week, and the oldest one had:
> Fe > Si > Fi = Ni > Ne > Te > Se > Ti
> 
> LOL :kitteh:
> 
> I also don't understand why my Ti always scores so bad. I really don't understand. I also have the idea that the tests themselves really don't understand what both Ne and Se is about, and also Fe seems to be very stereotypical. Ni, Se and Fe seems to vary a lot from test to test.


Just did that one (Typology Central Jung Personality Test) got me nowhere overall. 
https://prnt.sc/jlrr0y

Im currently searching for my Ti/Fe I must have dropped them somewhere on the way. 
Not much to say about the negativity of the negative ones. At least Ne is all good i guess.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

My results from TypologyCentral:








​I must be the most unintelligible, ill-informed, non-practical individual around.

I had always known myself to be an idealist, but I hadn't realised circumstances were this worrying. Should I ever come to be hanged, at least I'm not present enough to know I'm on the verge of death, instant or delayed.


----------



## hardsky

I made some tests too.

Typology Central: Ni > Fe = Fi = Ne > Ti > Te = Si > Se (Gave me INFJ)
Keys2Cognition: Ni > Fe > Ti > Ne > Te > Fi > Si > Se (Also INFJ)
Celebrity Types: Ni = Ne > Fe > Ti > Fi > Te > Si > Se 
Similar Minds: Fe > Ni = Ti = Te > Ne > Fi > Si > Se (ENFJ)

What the hell is wrong with my Se?


----------



## Huhuhu

I had this on Typology Central 








And it also says that I'm an INTP '-'


----------



## Pastelle

Before I overhaul it, I'm looking for feedback on the test I made I while back. Favored Function Assessment


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Pastelle said:


> Before I overhaul it, I'm looking for feedback on the test I made I while back. Favored Function Assessment


I would say the responses to the question should be a LOT more relateable. Otherwise, it's difficult to contextualize the question and answers making the test somewhat difficult to answer without trying to figure out what the question is getting at first.

Otherwise, I would say you're on to something. Your test definitely makes a person really think about their response. Although you should also be careful about making a test too head/mind focused as that could lead some to simply intellectually game their answers.


----------



## Guajiro

Sometimes the problem is not the test, but our lack of self analysis. We have to answer based on what we do or what we think more often. There is no such thing as a pure type. Wich one is the best test, I have no idea. The most instinctive answer is usualy the best.
Have you tried this? https://personalityhacker.com/genius-personality-test/


----------



## JpKoff

Pastelle said:


> Before I overhaul it, I'm looking for feedback on the test I made I while back. Favored Function Assessment


I liked it.
I got 77% Intuitive and 63% Feeler, with tiny scores for Thinker and Sensor.
The questions were different from what I'm accustomed to, and it's a good thing.
I noticed that you don't always discriminate the introverted/extroverted orientation of N,S,F,T, but sometimes you do. Have I understood correctly ? Most cognitive functions tests I encountered really did separate Ni from Ne, Si from Se etc... 
Questions with four choices are a nice variant to the usual scale 1-5 or yes/no questions. 
If I was asked to improve this particular test, I think I would combine the 1-5 scale with the four choices answers. I mean, for example: 

For you, the greatest fulfillment in life is best garnered by...
Adhering to the values forged within or those the environment dictates. 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5
11 Focus on the present and enjoy the world. 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5
Freely follow the connections and patterns of the world via the mind's eye. 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5
Focus on understanding the world and it's properties. 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5

Or, more simply, the possibility to choose two different answers to the same question.


----------



## Moo Rice

Pastelle said:


> Before I overhaul it, I'm looking for feedback on the test I made I while back. Favored Function Assessment


interesting...

Sensor - 82%
Thinker - 82%
Intuitive - 44%
Feeler - 40%

i couldn't relate to the options for feeling and intuition for the most part, you put too much emphasis on the "idealistic" and "harmonizing" side of feeling and on the "what's not there" and "insightful" parts of intuition. personally, those are not very relatable terms.


----------



## Persona Maiden

I took it, ended up with 84% Feeler, 55% Intuitive, 10% sensor, and 0% Thinker. XD

It's an okay concept, but some of the wording confused me a bit, and some of the questions, were hard, because I related to one aspect, but not the other. Like on question 13. "Something most likely to rouse you into action..."

I kind of wanted to go with opportunity for experience, but the part of being tangible ended up making me go with express one's self.

I mean I enjoy new experiences, but they don't have to, and more often aren't tangible, or I'm not doing it for the sake of the tangible.


----------



## Varyafiriel

Interesting test. I ended up with N>>F=T>>>>>S.


----------



## Kn0wB34

Pastelle said:


> Before I overhaul it, I'm looking for feedback on the test I made I while back. Favored Function Assessment


Interesting questions compared to what I'm used to. Lol at the 1% for F though. 
Intuitive- 85%
Thinker- 85%
Feeler- 1%
Sensor- 0%

* *




You are an Intuitive, maybe..? Your focus is on the connections and patterns that the world stirs within you. Such types are often attributed to being poor at hands-on activities and unaware, but this is not so. Being an Intuitive means you predominantly focus on what the world at hand alludes to and what it "could be". INXJs and ENXPs make up this sector!


----------



## Kn0wB34

With tests that provide scores for all 8 functions, my results are rather consistent: Ni,Ti,and Te being equally balanced and Ne in 4th. If there's a such thing as borderline 'INTP/INTJ', then it's definitely me. 

But despite the balance, I still got INTJ from Typology.










The craziest test I've dealt with has been Similar Minds.Yesterday, I got ENTJ. Eight months ago, INTP. But, I was going through serious crap during that time. So, I guess mental outlook/state of mind can influence such things as well.


----------



## Super Luigi

Pastelle said:


> Before I overhaul it, I'm looking for feedback on the test I made I while back. Favored Function Assessment


Your Result: Intuitive!! -92%


You are an Intuitive, maybe..? Your focus is on the connections and patterns that the world stirs within you. Such types are often attributed to being poor at hands-on activities and unaware, but this is not so. Being an Intuitive means you predominantly focus on what the world at hand alludes to and what it "could be". INXJs and ENXPs make up this sector!

Feeler! - 80%
Thinker!! - 1%
Sensor!! - 0%


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

It's official, according to keys2cognition I'm an ENFP...Yup, I finally did it! I'm officially a Feeler now...

(Mumble mumble how accurate are these tests mumble) Because so far I've gotten ENTP on most of the tests I've taken, though did get ENTJ once, INTP as well and now ENFP! 

The results as follows: Se: 31.2% 
Si: 29.2%
Ne: 38.1%
Ni: 29.1%
Te: 26.1%
Ti: 24.1%
Fe: 29.2% 
Fi: 33.2% 

They have also typed me as a Catalyst...Sure someone who is bad at reading individuals is an ENFP...If you say so.


----------



## Moo Rice

Moo Rice said:


> Pastelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I overhaul it, I'm looking for feedback on the test I made I while back. Favored Function Assessment
> 
> 
> 
> interesting...
> 
> Sensor - 82%
> Thinker - 82%
> Intuitive - 44%
> Feeler - 40%
> 
> i couldn't relate to the options for feeling and intuition for the most part, you put too much emphasis on the "idealistic" and "harmonizing" side of feeling and on the "what's not there" and "insightful" parts of intuition. personally, those are not very relatable terms.
Click to expand...

forgot to mention that i actually really like your idea of focusing on individual functions, even if i still think you should have put more diverse options.


----------



## Super Luigi

so, Keys 2 Cognition

Ne - 54.1
Fi - 43.7
Ni - 31.4
Se - 25.5
Si - 26.4
Ti - 20.9
Te - 19.3
Fe - 18.5

1) INFP
2) ENFP
3) INTP


----------



## Chesire Tower

Freya Violet said:


> Try the Typologycentral Keirsey and Jung Test. I love this personally.Ti = Ne > Te = Ni > Si > Fe > Se > Fi​



Ti = Ne > Te = Ni > Si > Fe > Se > Fi
Ti = Ne > Te = Ni > Si > Fe > Se > Fi​


----------



## Chesire Tower

The Penguin said:


> Your Result: Intuitive!! -92%
> 
> 
> You are an Intuitive, maybe..? Your focus is on the connections and patterns that the world stirs within you. Such types are often attributed to being poor at hands-on activities and unaware, but this is not so. Being an Intuitive means you predominantly focus on what the world at hand alludes to and what it "could be". INXJs and ENXPs make up this sector!
> 
> Feeler! - 80%
> Thinker!! - 1%
> Sensor!! - 0%


*Favored Function AssessmentYour Result: Intuitive!!
 85%


You are an Intuitive, maybe..? Your focus is on the connections and patterns that the world stirs within you. Such types are often attributed to being poor at hands-on activities and unaware, but this is not so. Being an Intuitive means you predominantly focus on what the world at hand alludes to and what it "could be". INXJs and ENXPs make up this sector!

58%

Thinker!!

20%

Feeler!

7%

Sensor!!
*


----------



## Chesire Tower

Turi said:


> This thread sucks.
> 
> I now don't care in the slightest for tests as I think they're straight up bullshit and most of them are basically a scam for money, really.
> 
> I think they're all inaccurate and if we could get ahold of the test creators we'd come to realise they don't know what they're talking about so why should we have any faith at all in the results.
> 
> Complete crap and the only upside is to keep track of patterns that emerge after taking numerous tests over time.
> 
> Each individual results tells you sweet fuck all.
> 
> An INTJ who's 51% I, N, T and J is basically also an ESFP.
> 
> 
> * Tests suck.*
> 
> 
> Oh, also, you can't possibly produce an accurate test result yourself due to unconscious bias.
> Not only do tests sucks, they can't ever work.


Nah they really don’t. I used to think that too: BEFORE I actually understood the cognitive functions and what my true preferences were. When I stopped worrying about the result I wanted to be and shifted my focus to *what mental processes I use the most*, it became really freaking obvious and anyone who confidently claims to be a certain type - whether it is MBTI, Enneagram or Socionics and is test adverse, is very likely to be a mistype. I didn’t necessarily want to be an INTP but it’s obvious to me, I really can’t be anything else.

Pretty much, every waking moment, I am either analyzing something or another, trying to find patterns and connect them and trying to make decisions - without having a clue what I actually want and I frequently ignore physical sensations and present reality, in the process.


----------



## Super Luigi

Chesire Tower said:


> *Favored Function AssessmentYour Result: Intuitive!!
> 85%
> 
> 
> You are an Intuitive, maybe..? Your focus is on the connections and patterns that the world stirs within you. Such types are often attributed to being poor at hands-on activities and unaware, but this is not so. Being an Intuitive means you predominantly focus on what the world at hand alludes to and what it "could be". INXJs and ENXPs make up this sector!
> 
> 58%
> 
> Thinker!!
> 
> 20%
> 
> Feeler!
> 
> 7%
> 
> Sensor!!
> *


I do often feel stupid -shrug-


----------



## Chesire Tower

CultOfPersonality said:


> from personality assessor - Your Jungian Personality Type:
> 
> INFP
> The Mediator
> The description of INFPs from MyersBriggs.org is:
> Idealistic, loyal to their values and to people who are important to them. Want an external life that is congruent with their values. Curious, quick to see possibilities, can be catalysts for implementing ideas. Seek to understand people and to help them fulfill their potential. Adaptable, flexible, and accepting unless a value is threatened.
> 
> 
> i do agree with this description.
> 
> 
> and i liked their criticism on the Jungian "theory", but i did notice that the first description was fake


*Your Jungian Personality Type:*

ENTP
The Dynamo​The description of ENTPs from MyersBriggs.org is:
_Flexible and tolerant, they take a pragmatic approach focused on immediate results. Theories and conceptual explanations bore them - they want to act energetically to solve the problem. Focus on the here-and-now, spontaneous, enjoy each moment that they can be active with others. Enjoy material comforts and style. Learn best through doing._


----------



## Bitterself

80% intuitive
51% thinker
14% feeler
0% sensor


----------

